# My heart dog is gone



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I got word from my friend today that they had euthanized Gracia. Gracia was the reason I got goldens, she was such a kind soul & an absolutely beautiful girl. I fell in love with her as a pup & begged my friends to sell her to me, but the timing wasn't right. I called her breeder & they were moving & had spayed/neutered all of their dogs & placed them in pet homes. They referred me to Layla's breeder instead.

Layla & Blush LOVED Gracia & swam/played with her all the time. She was so gentle with my crazy pups & helped teach them manners.

I am so angry with my friends I could scream. They could no longer stand the hair & moved her outside (I again begged to buy her...offered them $2000) they neglected her diet (only fed table scraps) & refused to groom her (her ears were so badly matted to her neck, she could no longer move them:redhot

They called me about a month ago saying that she was "off" & had been coughing alot, and would no longer eat. I offered to take her to the vet & they refused, saying they would take her the next week if she wasn't better. When they finally took her in, she had lesions all over her body, was dropping weight, limping badly & was loosing her eye sight. It was just as I had told them from the beginning. Blasto. 

instead of euthanizing her then, they drug her around to 3 more country vets & started filling her full of meds. she had already been showing symptoms for over 3 weeks. they let her suffer for another week.

I lost my temper when they called with the news. I cursed & screamed. I just couldn't take their sob story, looking for a caring hug-when they so badly neglected the dog that I loved. Play hard sweet Gracia.

#1 Gracia with baby Blush
#2 Gracia (right) & Layla
#3 Gracia girl, she was only 3 years old
#4 Gracia (left) & Layla


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gracia's passing, but even more sorry to hear how she was mistreated by those she loved and trusted to take care of her. Thank you for trying to help this sweet girl and for loving her. She will see YOU, not her 'owners', at the Bridge.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the passing of Gracia. She was a beautiful girl, and I'm glad she had you in her life.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss - I wish your "friends" would have given her to you. You can tell that you loved her so. I would be really mad also. You will see her again. Play hard sweet girl.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*ths Is Just To, To Sad. What A Beautiful Girl She Wa And To Have Her Last Years Living Under Such Conditions. Tht Make My Angry.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gracia*

Gracia will see you at the Bridge.

Thank heavens she is at peace now.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that is a very sad story, Gracia is at peace now


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Poor sweet girl, so sorry to hear her sad story. If you are still friends with these people I hope you can convince them to never get another dog.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My eyes are filled with tears. You are a much better person than I.... I could not be friends with such cruel people. Thank goodness Gracia knew you and had the love you had to offer.... why, oh why, wouldn't they have given her to you?? I am so so sorry. The others are right it is you she will greet at the bridge. Godspeed sweetheart.... you deserved so much better.


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, I am soooo sorry that your beautiful memories of Gracia have been marred by her mistreatment...she will be seeing *you *for sure at the bridge...and know she is not suffering now hopefully will give you some peace...


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

That is just awful. Poor girl. I don't blame you for being so angry with them. She was such a gorgeous girl. Horrific.

R.I.P. Gracia


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

i'm so sorry Abby....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Even when we do all we can we feel so helpless. Somehow this is worse... you saw something needed to be done for Gracie, you were willing to take the necessary steps, and those that had the power just refused to see there was a problem. 

I am so sorry that this happened to Gracie...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear you and your friend's loss. She ws beautiful. THoughts and prayers coming from Alabama.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not everyone treats their dogs the way we do and maybe they didn't think they were doing anything wrong, however misguided that is. 
She was an absolutely beautiful girl as you say and may she now run with the angels because she so deserves to.
God bless Gracia and you for loving her so.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rest in Peace Gracia, you are at peace now and will be with your heart Mom one day again. Bless you for doing everything you could to help her. She knew you loved her. I hope you will not be speaking to those people again, I dont think I could.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for both of you. 
How a person treats a dog tells you what is in their hearts - and I would say these people have very little goodness in theirs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sick from reading your post. Poor beautiful Gracia, at least she no longer has to tolerate their abuse and neglect. I will never understand people like that. I am so very sorry for you and pray those people do not get another dog.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

OMG That is so sad and must be heartbreaking for you. Why do people have dogs if they are not going to look after them in sickness and in health - i can fully understand why you are so angry.

Gracia you are in a better place now, with friends who will look out for you.

Run free from pain little girl and sleep softly


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am sorry that your sweet girl had to go through such an ordeal. There is nothing worse than being helpless to do anything but hope and pray that those responsible for her care will act responsibly. She knew you loved her...you have that.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

That is so sad, I don't understand people like that either, they should of sold you the dog if they didn't want to care for him and treat him decently! They for sure won't be seeing Gracia, it will be you and your pets! Play hard and eat healthy Gracia !
I still is upset by reading that, dang it those so called owners!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

That's horrible and so very sad. I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds like you loved her much more than her 'owners' did. 
I agree with the others - she'll be waiting for you.
Rest in peace, pretty girl.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss....and for the neglect that poor Gracia had to endure. She was a beautiful girl and she is in a far better place now.

R.I.P. Sweet Gracia

~Jackie


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss and For Gracia...may she be at peace now and resting in gods arms...There really are no other words ...I am truly sorry


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

My heart aches right now...this poor, poor girl. I'm sure she knows the kindness and fun times you provided her with. I'm so sorry. I could never look at my friends the same way, if I were you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Gracia is free to run at the bridge, RIP Sweet girl. Thankyou for caring for her, so sorry you weren't able to do more for her, she was beautiful, how could they neglect a beautiful golden girl like her.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm So Sorry, What A Sad Life She Had. Blasto Can Be Treated If Caught Early. Sounds Like These People Were Bad Parents. Too Bad They Didnt Let You Help. Again I'm So Sorry. May She Rest In Peace Now Without Anymore Pain.

Debbie & Mason


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace sweet Gracia. At least someone loved you as you should have been loved.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hard to understand why someone would not provide healthy food and basic vet care. If you can't afford it, you don't need a pet. Sad story.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Blessing


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Blessing


 
Thank you so much! it is beautiful-here come the tears again...


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Thats sad, you sound like a good dog owner. Im sure you will never forget but time will ease the pain. I lost a dog 3 years ago 2yo and it was hard. The memories are golden! She sure was a beauty


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry. 

My late Jean-luc wouldn't eat at the end either. Jean-luc was a family pet and my late sister had actually purchased him.... Jean-luc and I bonded almost instantly.... first thing he did as a pup was to nip me on the nose. 

Anyway.... he got to where just wouldn't eat and it turned out he had a tumor on the spleen. I had no choice but to put him to sleep. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do.... he was my :heartbeat: dog. 

He was 17 years old. (I know it is a long time.... but it seems all to short now.) 

I missed him so after only a few days I couldn't stand it..... so I got a new golden puppy. I named him Jean-luc, jr. and I have been calling him "Junior" for short. 

It's not the same.... but I have a new :heartbeat: puppy now and I LOVE him very very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry to say it but your "friends" sound like aholes.. treating a dog like that, and leaving her outside? poor thing... glad I don't have animal abusing friends like that.. **** like that makes me mad...


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

That is sooo sad, I am truely sorry for your loss. The poor girl, all they ask from us is to be loved and taken care of. There lives depend on it. I'm sorry, but the so called owners of her's deserve a life of misery to come.


----------

